# Battlefield 4 - Naval Strike



## ramme223 (31. März 2014)

In Battlefield 4 Naval Strike erreichen die spannenden, dramatischen Seeschlachten, 
die in Battlefield 4 eingeführt wurden, eine neue Dimension – mit einem neuen 
Amphibienfahrzeug und vier brandneuen Karten im Südchinesischen Meer.

Das 4,96 GB große Update kann über Origin heruntergeladen werden. (Premium Account)

In 2 Wochen sollten dann alle anderen, die den DLC anderweitig erworben haben, ebenso in den Genuss der Erweiterung kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://twitter.com/Battlefield/status/450578139127619584

Die neuen Maps sind:

Vergessene Inseln - Lost Islands



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nansha Angriff - Nansha Strike



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Operation Mörser - Operation Mortar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wellenbrecher - Wave Breaker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuer Spielmodus: Trägerangriff

Hierbei starten zwei gegnerische Teams einen Angriff auf den Flugzeugträger des jeweils anderen Teams.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (31. März 2014)

Vielleicht noch ein Link oder so....

Battlefield 4 (BF4) | Offizielle Site


----------



## ramme223 (31. März 2014)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein Link oder so....
> 
> Battlefield 4 (BF4) | Offizielle Site



Danke Dir


----------



## wttrw (31. März 2014)

Yeah, freue mich auf den neuen Spielmodus.


----------



## Khazar (31. März 2014)

Ist da jetzt auch endlich ein Patch mit dabei? Verstehe eh nicht, warum kein Hotfix für den Killcambug kam...  welcher Programmierer das verzapft hat.. dem müsste echt eins über die Rübe haun, solche dicken Logikfehler einzubauen.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf den neuen Modus und bin gespannt, wie der sich heute so spielen lässt


----------



## addicTix (31. März 2014)

Khazar schrieb:


> Ist da jetzt auch endlich ein Patch mit dabei? Verstehe eh nicht, warum kein Hotfix für den Killcambug kam...  welcher Programmierer das verzapft hat.. dem müsste echt eins über die Rübe haun, solche dicken Logikfehler einzubauen.
> 
> Ansonsten freue ich mich auf den neuen Modus und bin gespannt, wie der sich heute so spielen lässt


 
Ja, killcambug wurde gefixt.


----------



## ryzen1 (31. März 2014)

Khazar schrieb:


> Ist da jetzt auch endlich ein Patch mit dabei? Verstehe eh nicht, warum kein Hotfix für den Killcambug kam...


 
Ja gibt einen Patch.

Hier der Changelog:

Battlefield 4 - PC C - Foren - Battlelog / Battlefield 4



Spoiler



31. März PC Game Update Notes 

ALLGEMEINE VERBESSERUNGEN 
• Allgemeine Verbesserung der Stabilität 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch bei Einstellen von Fahrzeugen ein Absturz entstehen konnte. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den im Endscreen im Modus Rush angezeigt wurde, das noch 60 Minuten Spielzeit übrig sind. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den der Explosionsschaden von IFV Geschossen, Hubschrauber Raketen und Mörser Granaten keine abgestellte Ausrüstung zerstören konnte. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch Quads bei Zusammenstößen mit unzerstörbaren Objekten explodieren konnten. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler an Scharfschützengewehren behoben, durch den in verschneiter Umgebung zu viel Schleier im Zielfernrohr erzeugt wurde (speziell im Außenbereich auf Operation Spind). 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den der ECM einige Raketen nicht abwehren konnte. 
• Die Startstrecken der Flugzeuge wurde an die Länge der Startbahnen auf den Second Assault Karten angepasst. 
• Es wurde ein Exploit entfernt, durch welchen man auf Metro über der Decke laufen konnte. 
• Es wurde ein Exploit entfernt, durch den das Reiten auf der MAV möglich war. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler entfernt, durch den die Killkamera bei Kollisionen mit Objekten oder dem Boden flackern und blinken konnte. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den Soldaten beim Laufen auf steilen Flächen katapultiert werden konnten. 

“NETCODE” 
• Es wurde ein Fehler entfernt, durch welchen die Killkamera einen falschen Spieler anzeigen konnte. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den die Killkarte auf Servern ohne Killkamera nicht angezeigt wurde. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den es den Anschein hatte, ein anderer Spieler schießt in die falsche Richtung, wenn er sich schnell gedreht hat. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den Waffen irrtümlich zwei Schüsse gleichzeitig abgeben konnten. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch welchen Spieler und Fahrzeuge außerhalb der Kampfzone keinen Schaden durch Explosionen erhielten. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den Spieler mit späterem Einstieg ins Spiel auf Flutgebiet und Paracel Sturm nicht die korrekten Levolution Effekte anzeigt wurden. 
• Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch Paketverluste auftreten konnten. 

FORTSCHRITT 
• Spieler erhalten nun für die Service Stars der Klassen ein goldenes Battlepack, damit Spieler mit maximalem Level weiterhin Battlepacks erhalten können. 

WAFFEN UND ANBAUTEILE 
• Der Schaden von normaler Schrotmunition gegen Gegner mit Körperpanzer wurde erhöht. 
• Der vertikale Rückstoß der M4 und der M16A4 wurde verringert, um diesen Waffen beim Feuerstoß eine bessere Genauigkeit auf mittlere und lange Distanzen zu geben. 
• Der seitliche Rückstoß und der Rückstoß beim ersten Schuss für die G36C wurde verringert. Die Waffe hat nun den geringsten seitlichen Rückstoß aller Karabiner, um die niedrige Feuerrate im direkten Vergleich zur AK5C, der Type-95B und der AKU-12 zu gewichten. 
• Die Zeit bis zur Explosion beim 40mm LVG wurde verringert. Die Granate springt nun weniger umher. Der maximale Schaden wurde auf 80 reduziert, was dem Wert der RGO Granaten entspricht. 
• Statt 4 können Spieler nun nur noch 3 Granaten der 40mm HE und LVG tragen. 
• Es dauert nun länger aus Munitionskisten 40mm Granaten zu erhalten. Dabei dauert es länger HE oder LVG Granaten zu bekommen, wobei Rauch- und Blitzgranaten schneller laden. 

GRANATEN 
• Die Ladezeit von RGO IMPACT, V40 MINI, M84 FLASHBANG und M18 SMOKE Granaten aus Munitionskisten wurde verlängert. Da die Spieler nun mehr Granaten tragen können, ist dies notwendig um Granatenspam zu vermeiden. 

FAHRZEUGE 
• Deutlich erhöhter Unterdrückungseffekt für alle Waffen, die an Fahrzeugen montiert sind. Dies betrifft schwere MGs, leichte MGs und alle Geschosse der gepanzerten Fahrzeuge. 


LUFTFAHRZEUGE 
• Reduzierte Rate beim Reparieren von Aufklärungs- und Transporthubschraubern. 
• Deutlich erhöhter Schaden der Miniguns an den Transporthubschraubern. 
• Die Flughöhen auf Golf von Oman, Kaspische Grenze und Operation Feuersturm wurden an die Höhe der Gebäude auf diesen Karten angepasst. 
• Der Schaden von 25mm und 30mm Kanonen der Angriffsjets und der mobilen Flugabwehr wurde angepasst. Der Schaden pro Sekunde ist nun gleich groß, wie bei den 20mm Standardwaffen. Bisher waren dieses Waffen die schlechtere Wahl und die Feuerrate sollte der entscheidende Faktor für die Wahl des Spielers sein.. 

AC-130 GUNSHIP 
• Der Explosionsschaden und die Größe des Bereichs in denen JDAM Bomben maximale Wirkung entfalten, wurden erhöht. Die Werte waren bisher nicht gut balanciert im Vergleich zu ihrer komplizierten Benutzung. Die JDAM Bombe behält ihre Rolle gegen Fahrzeuge, ist aber durch die Änderung nun effektiver gegen alle anderen Fahrzeuge. 
• Die Genauigkeit und der direkte Schaden der 40mm Kanonen der AC130 wurden erhöht. Sie können nun für kurze Feuerstöße genutzt werden um effektives Feuer auf Fahrzeuge und Soldaten zu legen. Die Geschwindigkeit der Geschosse wurde leicht erhöht, was sie etwas genauer macht. 
• Der Explosionsschaden und die Reichweite der 25mm Kanonen der AC130 wurde erhöht. Die Waffen erzeugen nun 50% mehr Schaden in einem leicht vergrößerten Gebiet. Der erhöhte Schaden und der stärkere Unterdrückungseffekt machen die Kanonen nun zu einer Waffe für die Bekämpfung von Infanterie in der Fläche. 

MANTLE 
- Mantle benötigt jetzt den Catalyst 14.2 oder aktuellere Treiber 
- Mehrere Abstürze wurden behoben 
- Speicherverlust wurde behoben, wenn man zwischen Fenster- und Vollbildmodus umschaltet 
- Optimierte Speicherverwaltung, welche die Leistung verringern kann, wenn der Videospeicher überlastet ist 
- Verbesserte Performance wenn Vsync genutzt wird 
- Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den im FullScreen Modus mit Windows Taskleiste, Probleme mit demn Cursor gab 
- Multi-GPU: Framebeschleunigung im FullScreen Modus (erzeugt stabilere Frameraten) ist nun standardmässig aktiviert und kann in der Console / User.cfg abgeschaltet werden (“RenderDevice.FramePacingMethod 0”) 
- Multi-GPU : Ein Blackscreen wurde behoben, wenn man auf einem PC mit mehreren GPUs startet,, wo die schwächste GPU den Monitor zugewiesen bekommt 
- Multi-GPU: Vorübergehende Abstürze wurden behoben, wenn man mehrere GPUs hat und zwischen dem Fenster- und Vollbildmodus schaltet 

DIRECT-X 
- Ein Fehler wurde im randlosen Fenster-Modus behoben, durch welchen nicht der gesamte Bildschirm ausgefüllt wurde.


----------



## 3-way (31. März 2014)

Endlich mal! lang hats gedauert.


----------



## Khazar (31. März 2014)

@ryzen1 und @Weezer
Thx!



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ja gibt einen Patch.
> 
> Hier der Changelog:
> 
> Battlefield 4 - PC C - Foren - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


 
Weil ich das auf Arbeit auch aufrufen kann.  Und Smartphone ist zu anstrengend. ^^


----------



## Nadsor (1. April 2014)

Bin gespannt. Danke für die Fotos Der Maps! Die letzen zwei werden eher mein Fall sein denke ich^^


----------



## ramme223 (1. April 2014)

Bitte bitte 
Ja die gefallen mir auch am  besten.  LI ist ein bissl schwach meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Gary94 (1. April 2014)

Ich musste nur etwa 550 MB herunterladen?


----------



## Deathy93 (1. April 2014)

Wie groß ist denn BF4 mittlerweile mit allen bisher verfügbaren Erweiterungen?


----------



## ich111 (1. April 2014)

Aktuell ca. 40GB


----------

